# Mejorar AO de un filtro de 4 vías.



## corbelli (Ago 11, 2021)

Hola , tengo un filtro de 4 vias más etapas compacto de Neutral Audio que tiene AO NE5532AP y busco otros AO que mejoren las cualidades de audio sin pagar lo que cuestan los Burson Audio a medida, ya que lleva uno de entrada y 6 más para filtrado y salida de las 3 vías por canal. Lo que suma un total de 14 operacionales NE5532AP y esomen Burson audio son más de 700€...
Lleva uno en la entrada de señal y luego 3 pares para graves, medios y agudos. Uno es para filtrado y el otro es de salida para cada vía. se que han salido AO más modernos de audio con mejores prestaciones de ruido, banda, slew rate,etc. Alguien tiene experiencia con alguna alternativa para estos dual “op amp“.
¿Como podría mejorar su sonido de alguna otra manera?
Se trata de dos monofónicas cada una con su filtro ajustable y 3 vías de amplificación de la marca Neutral Audio.
Aparece foto de su interior en la web.





						Neutral Audio, exclusive technologies
					

Neutral Audio Technologies - Amplifier 3 Ways with Crossover



					www.neutralaudio.com
				



Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## el_patriarca (Ago 11, 2021)

Estás preguntando "qué suena mejor"?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 11, 2021)

Los 5532 son de los mejores AO creados desde los 60's, solo superados (y en muy pocas cosas) por los 4562 que se inventaron casi 40 años despues.
Dicho esto, todo lo demás acerca de cambiar los AO para "mejorar el sonido" es pura sanata y pura mentira de marketing para la gilada.
No existe posibilidad de que un oído humano pueda discernir la diferencia entre un 5532, un 4562 o un simple TL072 a no ser que se los use en condiciones muuuuuy especiales que no son - ni por cerca - las de audio.
He visto audiófilos "escuchar" diferencias de audio cuando cambiaron los AO...y eran por que usaron AO muy veloces (alto slew-rate entre otras cosas) y estos oscilaban por que el diseño del PCB no estaba preparado ni desacoplado para soportar esos AO. Conclusión: finalmente se llevaron puestos los tweeters con la gracia que hicieron.
En este foro no discutimos cosas subjetivas como que "le mejoró el sonido"...simplemente por que son auto-mentiras creadas a partir de las propias disonancias cognitivas de los usuarios.

Dejá ese equipo tal como está y sé feliz. Lo demás no lo vas a poder escuchar vos ni nadie.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 11, 2021)

Me entró la curiosidad ¿qué serán esos discos metálicos sobre los módulos de la cadena?


----------



## el_patriarca (Ago 11, 2021)

Eliminadores de vibraciones indeseadas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 11, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> ¿qué serán esos discos metálicos sobre los módulos de la cadena?


No seas malo !!!!
Ya hemos empezado mal haciendo multiamplificación y preajuste de fábrica sin conocer los baffles donde van a conectarlos...
Ni hablemos de usar compensación temporal de cada parlante....que sin ella poco hacen los filtros Linkwitz-Riley.


----------



## el_patriarca (Ago 11, 2021)

Creo que esos discos cuestan más que los Burson prohibitivos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 11, 2021)

el_patriarca dijo:


> Creo que esos discos cuestan más que los Burson prohibitivos


Y los Burson son prohibitivos por que les venden a los audiófilos....ya que nadie mas puede comprar un AO "discreto" cuyas especificaciones no pueden ni acercarse a un AO integrado....y no hablemos del tamaño.


----------



## corbelli (Ago 11, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No seas malo !!!!
> Ya hemos empezado mal haciendo multiamplificación y preajuste de fábrica sin conocer los baffles donde van a conectarlos...
> Ni hablemos de usar compensación temporal de cada parlante....que sin ella poco hacen los filtros Linkwitz-Riley.



Gracias Dr.Zoidberg. Si los 4562 son mejores en prestaciones y son baratos se puede probar ¿no?
por otro lado, el ajuste está hecho a las frecuencias de corte elegidas para las cajas y drivers y la compensación temporal se hace físicamente por la corrección de la posición de los drivers en caja aunque hay retardos en las vías no son excesivos. Los niveles se ajustaron con software (Rew) en la propia sala.
los discos para que no vibre la chapa y mueble son un regalo de una empresa para la que diseñé unos difusores.
la placa PCB es diseño de un buen amigo ( neutral audio) y no creo que esté mal diseñada.
Los tweeters son muuuy caros, no me haría ilusión perderlos. No obstante uso un streamer y está limitado en banda algo menos que los CDs, pero el plato no...🥶
Pero todo lo que pueda aprender bienvenido sea...


----------



## corbelli (Ago 11, 2021)

el_patriarca dijo:


> Estás preguntando "qué suena mejor"?


que tiene mejores prestaciones objetivas como ruido, distorsion o banda


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 11, 2021)

corbelli dijo:


> Si los 4562 son mejores en prestaciones y son baratos se puede probar ¿no?


Si, seguro que se puede probar,  aunque no vas a escuchar nada diferente a los 5532.


----------



## corbelli (Ago 11, 2021)

Si no son una ruina, por mi que no quede, las prestaciones de la caja son buenas, igual tengo algo menos de ruido o es algo subjetivo pero lleva zócalos y no es dificil.
supongo que son LM4562 de texas instrument. A ver donde los consigo a precio contenido.
Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 11, 2021)

PD: por lo que se vé en la ultima foto, no parece estar compensado temporalmente el tweeter con el parlante de abajo, que supongo será el mid.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 11, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Me entró la curiosidad ¿qué serán esos discos metálicos sobre los módulos de la cadena?


Seguramente son hechos de imanes de neodimio y sirven para chupar cualquer interferencia  molesta de origen ezoterica o transcendental que pueda existir por la cercania.
Aun creo que es posible mejorar aun mas su eficienzia en lo filtrado agregando la caja de tierra rara que ya fue discutida aca por eses pagos ( veer mejor aca : Las 10 mayores mentiras en audio Hi-End ).
!Saludos desde Grasil!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 11, 2021)

corbelli dijo:


> supongo que son NE4562.


Son LM4562, originalmente de National hoy Texas Instruments, y no son tan caros...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2021)

Yo creo que éste tema se trató cientos de veces . .  .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 11, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo creo que éste tema se trató cientos de veces . .  .


!Siiii , pero nunca es demas tener una nueva opinión a respecho !
!Saludos desde Grasil!


----------



## corbelli (Ago 12, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Siiii , pero nunca es demas tener una nueva opinión a respecho !
> !Saludos desde Grasil!


No llevan iman alguno. Son pesos muertos para que no vibre mucho la chapa superior. No hacen nada especial.Estética y me los regalaron por un trabajo de diseño que hice. Siento si no te gustan


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Son LM4562, originalmente de National hoy Texas Instruments, y no son tan caros...


Hay unos NE49720 que parecen ser los mismos casi. Lo difícil es rstar seguro de que no son copias o material de tercera de fábrica. Encontré un aleman de ebay que dice tiene unos de 2° clase. Es complicado de estar seguro que llevas algo realmente mejor que lo que tengo. Pedirlos a texas debe ser una ruina para 14 piezas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 12, 2021)

corbelli dijo:


> Hay unos NE49720 que parecen ser los mismos casi. Lo difícil es rstar seguro de que no son copias o material de tercera de fábrica.


🤷‍♂️  🤷‍♂️ Eso es un problema, pero cualquier vendedor serio e importante puede proveerlos sin problema. El inconveniente son los gastos de envío.



corbelli dijo:


> Pedirlos a texas debe ser una ruina para 14 piezas


No sé...fijate en la web de ellos pero solían costar lo mismo que en los negocios del ramo, solo que eran 100% originales. Nuevamente, el problema son los gastos de envío.


corbelli dijo:


> No llevan iman alguno. Son pesos muertos para que no vibre mucho la chapa superior. No hacen nada especial.Estética y me los regalaron por un trabajo de diseño que hice. Siento si no te gustan


No creo que sea un problema de gustos, sino que en este foro nos hemos encontrado con muchos individuos adoradores de la magia negra del audio, que usan cosas estrafalarias para mejorar el sonido...tal como unos pies de madera (de muy alto costo) para elevar los cables respecto al piso y así "eliminar" ondas de no se que cosa rara que causan "mal sonido"...en fin, puras mentiras...
Por eso, cuando aparece alguien con cosas raras en sus eqiupos se toma un tono jocoso.


----------



## el_patriarca (Ago 12, 2021)

O las piedras en bolsitas.

O los enchufes de noseque.

O los sprays.

O los


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 12, 2021)

corbelli dijo:


> No llevan iman alguno. Son pesos muertos para que no vibre mucho la chapa superior. No hacen nada especial.Estética y me los regalaron por un trabajo de diseño que hice. Siento si no te gustan


!Noooo amigo , nada contra eses "pesos muertos" y si son de adorno puramente estectico que bien te quedo de 10 !
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## corbelli (Ago 12, 2021)

Bueno....ya llevo más de 40 años en la afición al hifi y los equipos de audio. A estas alturas no voy a pedir perdón por los accesorios que añada a mi equipo. A mi me gustan y a veces me parecen hasta estéticos. Aquí en España Matrix Hifi escribió ya hace muchos años rios de tinta al respecto y los que los usan de esa línea de pensamiento defienden que los tienen porque “LSDLC”. Cada uno que ponga lo que quiera al equipo, marcas o accesorios. Faltaría más...como dice un amigo mío...por mí que no quede.
Si tienes dinero, lo quieres gastar y si te entretiene pues mejor que mejor, nada que objetar. Es una afición. y las decisiones son personales. 👍🏻


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 12, 2021)

corbelli dijo:


> Bueno....ya llevo más de 40 años en la afición al hifi y los equipos de audio. A estas alturas no voy a pedir perdón por los accesorios que añada a mi equipo. A mi me gustan y a veces me parecen hasta estéticos. Aquí en España Matrix Hifi escribió ya hace muchos años rios de tinta al respecto y los que los usan de esa línea de pensamiento defienden que los tienen porque “LSDLC”. Cada uno que ponga lo que quiera al equipo, marcas o accesorios. Faltaría más...como dice un amigo mío...por mí que no quede.
> Si tienes dinero, lo quieres gastar y si te entretiene pues mejor que mejor, nada que objetar. Es una afición. y las decisiones son personales. 👍🏻


Bueno, ya jo llevo más de 40 años en la aficción al Radioaficcionado , Telecomunicaciones ( mas especificamente Radio y TV analogicos) y equipos de Testes y Medidas Alta Gamma .
A estas alturas acuerdo que mas vale un gusto que diñero en los bolsos , Jajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## corbelli (Ago 12, 2021)

Ya te digo...alguno comprará esta caja:








						Diesis Audio Roma Triode
					

Roma Triode  es el modelo estandarte de nuestra gama. Con cinco altavoces (para tres vías y media más super-tweeter), diseño tipo dipolo sin recinto acústico y el uso de los más originales y nobles materiales, como la piel, el ébano y cableado de plata. Las Roma Triode, sin duda, son el final...




					arsantiquaudio.com
				



Yo prefiero un porsche 911 o un clase S nuevo, ja ja😆


----------



## angelwind (Ago 12, 2021)

O los increíbles cables de alimentación de sólo un metro de largo pero de 2.5k verdes, que aseguran
 mejorar un 500% el sonido.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 12, 2021)

angelwind dijo:


> O los increíbles cables de alimentación de sólo un metro de largo pero de 2.5k verdes, que aseguran
> mejorar un 500% el sonido.


!Eses cables ultracarissimos $$ tienen pierda cero , o sea 101% de la energia es transferido de un lado a lo otro!
!Saludos desde Grasil!


----------



## corbelli (Ago 13, 2021)

Ya encargué y pagué los LME 49720 NA originales en Texas instrument. Son de clase 1. Originales y los portes e impuestos no son mucho. Gracias Dr. Zoidberg!!!, 😊👍🏻👍🏻👌🏻. Creo que merece la pena comprarlos en el origen, son más baratos que en mouser o digikey y pagas menos portes aunque suman “taxes” de importación pero sigue costando menos. Lo malo que piden muchos datos para registrarte y suministrártelos. Pero al menos sabes su origen y su calidad. Los 5532 que tengo igual no son siquiera de clase 1, ya que son suministro indirecto a través de algún distribuidor, así que igual si hay alguna ligera diferencia sónica ya que la resolución de las cajas y drivers y resto del equipo es muy alta y no hay otros cuellos de botella Cuando lleguen y los monte en sus zócalos ya os cuento si se nota algo debido a menos ruido, distorsión, intermodulación,banda o slew rate. Espero que el diseño no oscile como dice el Dr.Zoidberg y me lleven de paseo los tweeters de berilio-diamante que tienen su frecuencia de break up sobre los 70 KHz. No obstante llevan ferrofluido que amortigua la membrana, y pasta termica para la refrigeración a través de un tubo metálico trasero ( una guia de ondas invertida). A ver si se puede medir o aprender algo para mejorar. Si no se prueba no se aprende, ¿no?
Si cambia algo seguiremos recortando el camino de señal o intentando seguir quitando puntos débiles o de distorsión, aunque admito que es dificil percibir diferencias de margen dinámico, respuesta transitoria, slew rate,o distorsión, ya que el diseño creo que no es malo y los límites auditivos acosan desde el dominio del tiempo por sensibles que seamos. No obstante vendiendo los 5532 no se pierde mucho dinero y queda la tranquilidad de que los semiconductores críticos que controlan la señal del filtrado y amplificación son de la máxima calidad tecnológica disponible y el resto del equipo está a la misma altura sin cuellos de botella. Aunque sea subjetivamente supongo que da tranquilidad de espíritu para los críticos e inconformistas como yo, ja ja.
Y si algo va a peor.. pues vuelta a los NE5532AP....fácil.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 13, 2021)

corbelli dijo:


> "Cuando lleguen y los monte en sus zócalos ya os cuento si se nota algo debido a menos ruido, distorsión, intermodulación,banda o slew rate."


Hola a todos , caro Don corbelli  seres curioso , ? acaso tiene disponible en las manos equipos de Testes y medidas Alta Gamma para puder  idoneamente medir todos eses parametros arriba aclarados , o prentendes hacer todo eso solamente de "Ouido"?


----------



## corbelli (Ago 13, 2021)

Prueba totalmente subjetiva compadre Daniel. Si es muy notorio puedo grabar ruido de fondo en drivers o ver que efectos hace sobre el circuito pues igual acoplan mejor ( o no...). También Puedo medir distorsión en el laboratorio de un amigo y quizás lo intente también comparando las 2 opciones o grabando digitalmente la misma muestra en las dos opciones y restando las grabaciones muestra a muestra y analizar la diferencia con software tipo Audacity o similar, por ejemplo u otro método que se me ocurriera.
Pero en máxima probabilidad será totalmente subjetivo por pereza. 🥱. A igualdad de precio aproximado el que más me guste. Tengo también 4 burson audio que me prestaron para probar y comparar. No hay más y es una experiencia que sólo es ligeramente válida para mí y no es extrapolable con casi total seguridad a otras situaciones equipos o personas. Si no noto nada sé que llevo operacionales 40 años más modernos y avanzados y me quedaré tan feliz. Y Si suena objetivamente peor ( ruidos claros de distorsión o similar a oido o con problemas } volveré a la anterior configuración. Si noto algo mejor aunque sea subjetivamente lo achacaré a los parámetros técnicos superiores anteriormente aludidos de los AO y dejaré mi conciencia tranquila de que llevo lo más actual y avanzado y lo anterior no sé si era de primera calidad o copia china, ( a lo mejor con copias chinas va todo igual pero da más paz llevar algo contrastado por texas instrument). Lo que me sobre lo reciclaré para otro proyecto o lo venderé o cambiaré para seguir enredando con la electrónica y aprendiendo que es mi objetivo en este foro.
 Tengo también un ABX que fabriqué hace más de 20 años arrumbado en el almacén del laboratorio, pero no me servirá en esta ocasión a no ser que use la etapa derecha frente a la izda en un solo canal de altavoces ( gabinetes o parlantes como decís por ahí) y ni por esas seguramente ya que mi oido va a peor con los años y además las dos etapas no son identicas ni igualando niveles a 0,1dB.
Un saludo. Daniel.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 13, 2021)

Descurpe por mi total franquesa ( sin animos de ofender a nadie) , pero dudo que logres perceber de ouido cualquer diferenza entre distintos circuitos integrados.
Para eso es que existen los equipos de Testes y Medidas , lo resto es puro achismo comandados por la  emoción del momento .
?De que adianta tener un Tweeter que te responde fielmente hasta 70Khz si tu ouido nin logras atingir en lo mejor de los mundos y con viento a favor miseros 20Khz ? 
? como puedes saper de ouido cuantos Dbs gañaste en su relación senal- ruido canbiando de CI o que su Distorción por Intermodulación mejoro "X" o "Y"  Dbs para mas o para menos ?
Bueno , cada cual con su creça .
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 13, 2021)

Sustituir componentes sin disponer mediciones eléctricas y/o acústicas de los estados previos de situación, junto al desconocimiento sobre qué influencias podrían tener esas sustituciones en la o las etapas donde se lleven a cabo, no tiene sentido. No estás conociendo siquiera el impacto que esas sustituciones podrían tener en la percepción final (acústicamente en el entorno de escucha) y si pudiesen ser mensurables y claramente perceptibles o discernibles.

Es tu dinero y tiempo, aunque sugeriría que los escenarios se podrían evaluar previamente antes de gastar un solo céntimo. Existe también la probabilidad de romper algo en el intento.


----------



## moises calderon (Ago 13, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Descurpe por mi total franquesa ( sin animos de ofender a nadie) , pero dudo que logres perceber de ouido cualquer diferenza entre distintos circuitos integrados.
> Para eso es que existen los equipos de Testes y Medidas , lo resto es puro achismo comandados por la  emoción del momento .
> ?De que adianta tener un Tweeter que te responde fielmente hasta 70Khz si tu ouido nin logras atingir en lo mejor de los mundos y con viento a favor miseros 20Khz ?
> ? como puedes saper de ouido cuantos Dbs gañaste en su relación senal- ruido canbiando de CI o que su Distorción por Intermodulación mejoro "X" o "Y"  Dbs para mas o para menos ?
> ...


Es la pura verdad.


----------



## corbelli (Ago 13, 2021)

Son los 2 AO duales equivalentes en conexiones. Es imposible evaluarlo sin probarlo y por lo tanto sin gastar nada, Diego. Como se dice comunmente es imposible hacer una tortilla sin romper los huevos....
por otro lado tener una frecueia de breaup de 70 khz te asegura que el break up no se pduzca a 15-20 khz y no intermodule o produzca vibraciones mecánicas indesdas las cercanias. Y tampoco molesta...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 13, 2021)

corbelli dijo:


> "por otro lado tener una frecueia de breaup de 70 khz te asegura que el break up no se pduzca a 15-20 khz y no intermodule o produzca vibraciones mecánicas indesdas las cercanias. Y tampoco molesta..."


? Caro Don corbelli , acaso sapes lo real significado del termino "Distorción por Intermodulación"?
O sea lo que es y como si el si desaholla.


----------



## el_patriarca (Ago 13, 2021)

O break up


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 13, 2021)

corbelli dijo:


> Prueba totalmente subjetiva


Es la que realizas, ya que no es objetiva ni real.

Por un momento pensé que era el tema de Las 10 mayores mentiras en audio Hi-End

Será que tienes una cámara anecoica en el armario?

A parte ni me quiero imaginar esos micrófonos planisisisismos....

Narnia?


----------



## malesi (Ago 14, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Por un momento pensé que era el tema de Las 10 mayores mentiras en audio Hi-End


Espérate 200 post más, yo personalmente me lo paso bien leyendo, estoy aprendiendo mucho


----------



## corbelli (Ago 14, 2021)

No veo que me tenga que examinar de conceptos como intermodulación o break up. Pienso que hay nivel suficiente en este foro para saberlo y wikipedia es del uso de todos. Y curiosamente si tengo acceso a una cámara anecoica. Pero en ningun momento he entrado aquí a hablar de “mentiras del audio” ni a discutir si hago bien en hacer con mi dinero lo que quiera comprando AO, o a demostrar lo que entiendo de aparatos de audio o electrónica. Sólo pregunté para pedir opinión sobre AO a personas que pienso con más experiencia que yo en eso. No quiero ser objeto de un circo burlón sobre lo que sabe cada uno ni sobre lo que debo hacer para valorar mis cambios en un equipo de hifi de modo subjetivo u objetivo, con continuos comentarios jocosos o que no sean constructivos para mí. Sólo he pretendido decir que comentaría mi experiencia subjetiva por si era una aportación útil para alguien, pero si eso está prohibido aquí, mis disculpas, no lo voy a hacer finalmente. No obstante quiero agradecer a Dr.Zoidberg su aportación sobre operacionales que me ha sido útil dándome lo que pedía al principio del post. Un saludo y Gracias. 
Daniel.


----------



## el_patriarca (Ago 14, 2021)

Justamente el dr zoidberg y algunos miembros de éste foro han realizado la contraparte de participar en foros de audiófilos, y su experiencia ha rozado no solo en las burlas y cháchara subjetiva pseudocientífica, también les han faltado el respeto y ha habido calificativos y al final los banearon. Así que considerate afortunado de que el dr te haya orientado.

Además es lo lógico que uno podría esperar... si yo me meto a un foro de medicina a decir que curo pandemias con el tarot, habrá alguno que me recomendará el atlas de anatomía humana, y tendré que agradecerle, los demás me harán comentarios jocosos.


----------



## corbelli (Ago 14, 2021)

Gracias por la respuesta patriarca. No conozco la trayectoria o experiencia del forero Zoidberg por el que hablas. Sólo espero el mismo respeto que dices que le faltaron a él. No soy de polémicas ni de prejuicios y menos de ideologías en foros, sólo de aprender lo que pueda en algún tema de electrónica de gente con experiencia. Por cierto que No vendo cartas de tarot ni lo necesito. Reitero mi agradecimiento por hablar de AOs interesantes a los miembros del foro que es lo realmente útil para mi interés y también agradezco el resto de mensajes y consejos constructivos. Un cordial saludo.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 14, 2021)

Si ya has manejado el software REW o similar y empleando una modesta placa de sonido on-board o externa, estás en condiciones de evaluar tu sistema de una forma más que suficiente, precisa e integral. Por los cables de interconexión, seguramente ya dispones de varios para las pruebas.

Podrías evaluar todos y cada uno de los parámetros que mencionaste te interesarían considerar y, posiblemente, algunos más también.

Lo interesante del caso sería que podrías plasmar aquí los resultados, por si alguien más dispone de alguna etapa o componente como los tuyos y necesita considerar los parámetros que vos puedas recoger de tus mediciones.

El oído podría ser engañado muy fácilmente, mientras que las mediciones físicas te dicen explícitamente dónde estás parado y si lo que cambies o sustituyas causa algún efecto mensurable (que no significa necesariamente perceptible).

Lo que vos puedas evaluar subjetivamente de tu sistema, no va a servir a ningún miembro más que a tí. Las mediciones físicas podrían ser objeto de discusiones constructivas que te lleven con los aportes de otros miembros a mejorar muchos puntos de tu sistema, cosa que dudo si lo hacés de forma subjetiva. Es el feedback el que te puede favorecer, al igual que a otros miembros.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 15, 2021)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Lo que vos puedas evaluar subjetivamente de tu sistema, no va a servir a ningún miembro más que a tí


Exactamente, y la reglas lo respaldan;
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/threads/¿por-qué-está-aquí-mi-tema.8069/

*17)* No pidas opiniones sobre "Como suena" tal o cual cosa. La opinión está dada por el gusto personal, y "tu criterio" y "el mío" no tienen por que ser iguales, ni siquiera parecidos. El único que puede dar opinión eres "tu mismo".

Y por eso y tu insistencia, fuiste criticado por mejorar algo que auditivamente no te va aportar nada.

Pero como dicen, si vas a realizar pruebas reales con instrumentacion, lo ideal es aportarlo al foro, para que otros puedan sacar sus conclusiones, pero jamas pidas opiniones de algo que solo vos vas a tener tu opinion propia, y no aceptar la de los demas


----------



## corbelli (Ago 17, 2021)

No ví dicha regla. Soy nuevo y no leí aún todas las reglas de este foro. Lo siento mucho. No pretendía violarlas a propósito, ni dar por inválidas opiniones de otros. 😌

 No obstante no he dado aún ninguna opinión sobre sonido perceptual o percibido tras mis pruebas o cambios. Tan sólo he adquirido (y recibido hoy mismo) unos AO LME49720 con prestaciones superiores a los que tenía NE5532AP ( puede que de 2ª calidades o incluso “ fake”( o “truchos“ como decís por aquí) en mi etapa y de procedencia más contrastada ( son adquiridos a Texas Instrument EEUU directamente por importación directa y de 1ª calidad certificada). Los he cambiado en su zócalo y punto pelota.
Según los data sheet son superiores en prestaciones objetivas a los anteriores. NADA MÁS. No he comentado ninguna mejora sónica. Sólo digo que los datasheets respaldan mayores prestaciones. No que se puedan percibir sónicamente a oido o todo lo contrario.

Lo que si puedo aportar por si sirve, es que he contrastado que curiosamente los LME 49720 NA/NOPB de que dispongo ahora también tienen mejores prestaciones que los Burson Audio V5i que también dispongo en casa por préstamo de un amigo y cuya datasheet está en su web y su precio es del orden de 10 a 15 veces mayor según los PVP.  Cada uno que saque sus propias conclusiones si es que valen para algo ( o no).
Adjunto fotos de ellos y la electrónica donde los sustituí. Espero que no esté prohibido hiera sensibilidades o contravenga nada.😐

Gracias de nuevo a Dr. Zoidberg por su comentario sobre AOs superiores en prestaciones objetivas al 5532 y sus fechas de diseño. Me ha sido de tremenda utilidad su orientación.👍🏻

Un cordial saludo a todos.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 17, 2021)

Sigo sosteniendo que ese camino de cambio no tiene sentido ni para el foro ni para quien inicia este thread, por la sencilla razón que si los datasheet de los componentes sustitutos indican mejores prestaciones en relación a los originales, no implica necesariamente que en el circuito particular se vaya a conservar la misma tendencia a las mejoras. La respuesta a eso es que todo circuito tiende a diseñarse mayormente para que los parámetros de interés de funcionamiento sean poco sensibles a los cambios de los componentes activos. No es que no se diseñe desde la otra perspectiva, pero no es lo que se imparte como generalidad desde lo académico.

Sin una evaluación exhaustiva a través de mediciones de las condiciones previas, poco se puede aportar, discutir o hablar de mejoras. Lo que pueda darse, no se sabrá a ciencia cierta si son o no mejoras.


----------

